# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  สายอากาศ HS5ZBK โฟลเด็ดไดโพล , ยากิ ,ไดกิ/สายนำสัญญาณ คุณภาพสูง ราคาประหยัด

## HS5ZBK

แม้ค่าวัสดุหลายรายการและค่าขนส่งจะปรับตัวสูงขึ้น 
แต่ทางเราต้องการสนับสนุนเพื่อนสมาชิกที่งบน้อย ให้ได้ใช้ของดี ในราคาที่จับต้องได้
*สายอากาศทุกต้นรับประกันคุณภาพโดย HS5ZBK* 

*สนใจโทรสอบถามได้ตลอดครับ 
ที่ 085-7311340 (HS5ZBK รับสายโดยตรง) หรือสอบถามทางPM 
สอบถามได้ทุกเรื่อง ไม่ซื้อไม่ว่ากันครับ แค่ท่านสนใจเราก็ดีใจแล้วครับ*




*พบกับสายอากาศ HS5ZBK ได้แล้ววันนี้บนเฟซบุ๊ค*
*www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*
พี่น้องเฟซบุ๊ค ช่วยกดไลค์ด้วยนะครับ





เลขบัญชีสำหรับโอนเงิน:




*เครื่องมือวัดสายอากาศขั้นเทพ*
ที่ HS5ZBK นำมาใช้วัดสายอากาศทุกต้น 
ก่อนส่งถึงมือลูกค้าทุกท่าน
มั่นใจในคุณภาพ 100% ครับ




*"สายอากาศคุณภาพสูง ราคาประหยัด รับดี ส่งแรง swr ลงสวยทุกต้น"* 

*
###ผลิต-จำหน่าย สายอากาศ โฟลเด็ดไดโพล , ยากิ , ไดกิ

###เสาติดรถยนต์ 1/4 แลมด้า พร้อมอุปกรณ์ติดตั้งสายอากาศ
"รับดี ส่งแรง SWR สวยๆ แบนวิดกว้าง คุ้มค่า คุ้มราคา"

###ตัวแทนจำหน่ายสายนำสัญญาณคุณภาพสูง ยี่ห้อ TSL ทุกขนาด
พร้อมขั้วต่อต่างๆทุกขนาด ครบวงจร

พร้อมจัดส่งสินค้าทางไปรษณีย์ ทั่วประเทศไทย
[ถ้าชิ้นใหญ่ส่งแบบ logispost ชิ้นเล็กส่ง EMS ทั่วประเทศครับ]
รับประกันสินค้า ไม่มีการชำรุด เสียหายแน่นอนครับ*  
ตัวอย่างสินค้าคร่าวๆครับ....
*สายอากาศโฟลเด็ดไดโพล 4 สแต๊ค* 
* ย่านสมัครเล่น ต้นละ 2,300 บาท  แบบใส่ปลอก 2,600 บาท
ย่าน CB 245  ต้นละ 2,250 บาท  แบบใส่ปลอก 2,500 บาท* 
[สายอากาศโฟลเด็ดไดโพล รับทำตั้งแต่ 1 - 32 สแต๊ค] 



By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16







*เปิดตัว ผลิตภัณฑ์ใหม่ !!!!* 
สายอากาศ ไดกิ (ลูกครึ่ง ไดโพล - ยากิ ) คม ชัด แรง!! สะใจ แน่นอนครับ[/color]
(ในรูป เป็น ไดกิ 1สแต๊ค จะสั่งเป็น 2,4,8,16 สแต๊ค ก็ได้ครับ)
*ติดตามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมได้ที่ http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*










*ผลิตภัณฑ์ใหม่ (X-Clamp)* 
สำหรับท่านที่ ต้องการติดตั้งสายอากาศกับ แป๊ปประปา 
ติดตั้งง่าย แข็งแรง ทนทาน (ใช้ได้กับแป๊ปหลายขนาด ปรับได้ครับ) 
พิเศษ!ช่วงเปิดตัวใหม่ ตัวละ 180 บาท เท่านั้น
สนใจสอบถาม โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK เจ้าเก่า















*ขาจับสายอากาศไดโพล เวอร์ชั่นใหม่ มาแล้วครับ แข็งแรง ทนทาน สวยงาม กว่าเดิม*
ใช้เหล็กแป๊ปประปา และน๊อต อย่างดี หมดปัญหาเรื่องสนิม นำไปจับกับเสาได้หลายขนาดปรับได้

*ขาจับสายอากาศไดโพล /รอบตัว เวอร์ชั่นใหม่ 
มาแล้วครับ สวยงาม และ แข็งแรง ทนทาน !!!
*


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07

*ขาจับสายอากาศไดโพล เวอร์ชั่นใหม่ มาแล้วครับ 
แข็งแรง ทนทาน สวยงาม กว่าเดิม ใช้จับเสารอบตัวก็ได้ครับ*
ใช้เหล็กแป๊ปประปา และน๊อต อย่างดี หมดปัญหาเรื่องสนิม 
นำไปจับกับเสาได้หลายขนาดตั้งแต่ 6หุน - 2นิ้ว ปรับได้ครับ 
(ความยาว 50 เซนติเมตร)
*จำหน่ายตัวละ 300 บาท [size=21pt] ถ้าซื้อ2ตัวขึ้นไป ลดพิเศษเหลือ ตัวละ 250 บาทเท่านั้น!*
ค่าจัดส่ง 100 บาท ทั่วประเทศ 
สอบถามโทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK เจ้าเก่า




By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16
*สำหรับเพื่อนสมาชิกที่ใช้ Facebook สามารถเข้าชมรายละเอียดสินค้าได้ที่...*
*http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*
HS5ZBK ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่าน ทุกสถานีครับ






*สายอากาศยากิ*
*สายอากาศ ยากิ 5 อี  ย่าน CB 245MHz           แผงละ      900 บาท
สายอากาศ ยากิ 5 อี  ย่าน สมัครเล่น-ราชการ   แผงละ   1,200 บาท*
[สายอากาศยากิรับทำตั้งแต่ 3 อีขึ้นไป ถึง 13 อี นะครับ]
ทั้งย่านสมัครเล่น ราชการ กู้ภัย ย่าน245MHz และย่าน 430MHz


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-16




By hs5zbk at 2012-01-16





เสาอากาศติดรถยนต์ 1/4 แลมด้า (ควอเตอร์เวฟ) แรงๆ 

*HS5ZBK ออกเวอร์ชั่นใหม่ครับ!!!* 
สายอากาศ 1/4 แลมด้า หัวหมุด ทรงคูล๊อต สวยงามครับ


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

*สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ 1/4 แลมด้า (ควอเตอร์เวฟ) คุณภาพดี ราคาประหยัด* 
จาก HS5ZBK ANTENNA SYSTEMS. เพื่อพี่น้อง นักวิทยุทุกท่าน มาแล้วครับ 
มีทุกย่าน ทั้งสมัครเล่น ราชการ กู้ภัย  245MHz และอื่นๆ สั่งได้ตามต้องการครับ

"รับดี ส่งแรง Swr สวยๆ ทนกำลังส่งได้สูงครับ"


ขายกันถูกๆ ในราคาเพียง *ต้นละ 249 บาท !!!* พร้อมบรรจุหีบห่อและ จัดส่งฟรี!!! 

[color=red][b]สนใจโทรสอบถามได้ตลอดครับ 
ที่ 085-7311340 (HS5ZBK รับสายโดยตรง) หรือสอบถามทางPM ก็ได้ครับ


เสาอากาศติดรถยนต์ 1/4 แลมด้า (ควอเตอร์เวฟ) แรงๆ 












*สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ 1/4 แลมด้า (ควอเตอร์เวฟ) คุณภาพดี ราคาประหยัด* 
จาก HS5ZBK ANTENNA SYSTEMS. เพื่อพี่น้อง นักวิทยุทุกท่าน มาแล้วครับ 
มีทุกย่าน ทั้งสมัครเล่น ราชการ กู้ภัย  245MHz และอื่นๆ สั่งได้ตามต้องการครับ

"รับดี ส่งแรง Swr สวยๆ ทนกำลังส่งได้สูงครับ"

ช่วงเปิดตัว ผลิตภัณฑ์ใหม่
ขายกันถูกๆ ในราคาเพียง *ต้นละ 249 บาท !!!* พร้อมบรรจุหีบห่อและ จัดส่งฟรี!!! 

สำหรับท่านที่ต้องการ เม้าท์แม่เหล็ก พลังดูดสูง 
หรือเม้าท์แม่เหล็ก พร้อมสายนำสัญญานและขั้ว สั่งได้เลย เรามีบริการให้ท่านในราคาประหยัดครับ 

บรรจุหีบห่ออย่างดี (บรรจุสายอากาศในท่อ PVC ) หมดปัญหาเรื่องของชำรุดจากการขนส่งครับ



บรรจุหีบห่ออย่างดี อีก 1ชั้น



แพ๊คเสร็จเรียบร้อย พร้อมจัดส่งถึงหน้าบ้านท่าน (จัดส่งฟรี!!)





*สำหรับเพื่อนสมาชิกที่ใช้ Facebook สามารถเข้าชมรายละเอียดสินค้าได้ที่...*
*http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*
HS5ZBK ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่าน ทุกสถานีครับ


*** รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม แจ้งการโอนเงินและ เลขพัสดุ ของ 1/4 แลมด้า อยู่ด้านล่างครับ ***







By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16
(รูปขณะที่ยังไม่ได้ทำสีดำครับ)

*สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ 1/4 แลมด้า (ควอเตอร์เวฟ) คุณภาพดี ราคาประหยัด* 
จาก HS5ZBK ANTENNA SYSTEMS. เพื่อพี่น้อง นักวิทยุทุกท่าน มาแล้วครับ 
มีทุกย่าน ทั้งสมัครเล่น ราชการ กู้ภัย  245MHz และอื่นๆ สั่งได้ตามต้องการครับ 

"รับดี ส่งแรง Swr สวยๆ ทนกำลังส่งได้สูงครับ"


ขายกันถูกๆ ในราคาเพียง *ต้นละ 249 บาท !!!* พร้อมบรรจุหีบห่อและ จัดส่งฟรี!!! 


สำหรับท่านที่ต้องการ เม้าท์แม่เหล็ก พลังดูดสูง 
หรือเม้าท์แม่เหล็ก พร้อมสายนำสัญญานและขั้ว สั่งได้เลย
เรามีบริการให้ท่านในราคาประหยัดครับ 










1.ชุดสำหรับใช้กับเครื่องวิทยุแฮนดี้/โมบายล์ ชุดละ 699 พร้อมจัดส่งทั่วประเทศ

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

3.ชุดสำหรับใช้กับเครื่องวิทยุแฮนดี้/โมบายล์ + จานกราวด์เพลน ชุดละ 799 พร้อมจัดส่งทั่วประเทศ


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

4.ชุดสายนำสัญญานสำหรับใช้ในรถยนต์ ชุดละ 289 พร้อมจัดส่งทั่วประเทศ

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16


5.ขั้วและอุปกรณ์ต่างๆ เราก็มีจำหน่ายแบบครบวงจรครับ

จานกราวด์เพลน

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

ขั้วpl-259 (สำหรับสาย Rg58/Rg8 ใช้ได้ 2 ขนาด ในตัวเดียว)




By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

ขั้วสำหรับแปลง pl-259 เป็น bnc

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16

[color=red][b]สนใจโทรสอบถามได้ตลอดครับ 
ที่ 085-7311340 (HS5ZBK รับสายโดยตรง) หรือสอบถามทางPM ก็ได้ครับ





*สายอากาศ 1/4 แลมด้า สามารถใช้กับเครื่องวิทยุ แฮนดี้ ได้นะครับ* 
โดยใช้ขั้วแปลงเป็น bnc ดังรูป  *แรงกว่าเสายาง เสาสไลด์ แน่นอนครับ !!*
HS5ZBK ANTENNA มีขั้วแปลงจำหน่ายในราคาประหยัดครับ


By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16


เปิดตัวใหม่!!! ต้นละแค่ 249 บาท ส่งฟรี!!! สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ ควอเตอร์เวฟ คุณภาพสูง ราคาประหยัด จาก HS5ZBK ANTENNA SYSTEMS. มาแล้วครับ สอบถามรายละเอียด โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่านครับ 







::วิธีการสั่งซื้อและจัดส่งสินค้า:: 

ให้ท่านโอนเงินพร้อมค่าจัดส่ง เข้ามาที่...
บัญชี ธนาคารไทยพาณิชย์ เลขที่บัญชี 891-206390-6 
ชื่อบัญชี นายทวีพล รักเกียรติธำรง บัญชี ออมทรัพย์ สาขา มหาวิทยาลัยพะเยา

เมื่อได้รับเงินแล้วทางเราจะผลิตสายอากาศและจัดส่งให้ท่านทางไปรษณีย์(พร้อมแจ้งเลขพัสดุ)
ใช้เวลาให้การผลิต 1-3 วัน ตามขนาดของสายอากาศ
สินค้าชิ้นใหญ่   จัดส่งแบบ Logis post ค่าส่งพร้อมแพ๊ค 250-300 ทั่วประเทศ
ถ้าสินค้าชิ้นเล็ก จัดส่งแบบ EMS ค่าส่งพร้อมแพ๊ค 150 -250 บาท
*สนใจติดต่อสอบถามหรือสั่งสายอากาศได้ที่ โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK* 












[color=red][b] สนใจโทรสอบถามได้ตลอดครับ 
ที่ 085-7311340 (HS5ZBK รับสายโดยตรง) หรือสอบถามทางPM ก็ได้ครับ

*สำหรับเพื่อนสมาชิกที่ใช้ Facebook สามารถเข้าชมรายละเอียดสินค้าได้ที่...*
*http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*
HS5ZBK ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่าน ทุกสถานีครับ

*เครื่องมือวัดสายอากาศขั้นเทพ*
ที่ HS5ZBK นำมาใช้วัดสายอากาศทุกต้น 
ก่อนส่งถึงมือลูกค้าทุกท่าน
มั่นใจในคุณภาพ 100% ครับ







*รับทำสายอากาศวิทยุสื่อสาร ทุกย่าน คุณภาพดี ราคาประหยัด !!!  HS5ZBK ANTENNA SYSTEMS  โทร.085-7311340 ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่านครับ*

----------


## HS5ZBK

*พบกับสายอากาศ HS5ZBK ได้แล้ววันนี้บนเฟซบุ๊ค
www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT
พี่น้องแฟนเพจ ช่วยกดไลค์ด้วยนะครับ*

----------


## HS5ZBK

[size=30pt]*ผลงานเก่าๆ บางส่วน ของ HS5ZBK ANTENNA SYSTEMS.*[/size]
[size=30pt](พร้อมความคิดเห็นจากลูกค้า)[/size]



[size=25pt]*ความเห็นจากลูกค้า...*[/size]

[size=20pt]"สายอากาศยากิ 13E 2 Bay  สั่งทำจาก HS5ZBK ตามสเป็คลูกค้าเป๊ะ ตอนตรวจรับลูกค้าใช้ VSWR Meter มาวัด FW-RW แทบไม่ขึ้นเลย กำลังส่งออกเต็มๆ SWR ไม่ถึง 1.4 ด้วยซ้ำ ขอบคุณ HS5ZBK มา ณ ที่นี้ด้วยนะครับ"

Credit : คุณณัฎฐนันท์[/size]





[size=20pt][size=25pt]*ความเห็นจากคุณ ธีระพงษ์ ลูกค้า จ.สุราษฎร์ธานีครั*บ[/size]

"ยากิ 5E ที่ได้มาวันก่อน แรงมาก ๆ ครับ
ขนาดส่ง Hi 70วัตต์ SWR แทบไม่กระดิกเลย ถูกใจเลย " 

credit : คุณธีระพงษ์ อ.เกาะสมุย[/size]





[size=20pt]*[size=25pt]สายอากาศไดกิ 8 สแต๊ค ย่าน 245MHz [/size]*

"แจ้งว่าใช้งานได้ดีเยี่ยม รับดี-ส่งแรง ติดต่อเพื่อนสมาชิก ได้ทุกสถานีครับ"

Credit: คุณจิตรณรงค์ อ.คลองหลวง[/size]




[size=20pt]สายอากาศโฟลเด็ดไดโพล 4 สแต๊ค ย่านสมัครเล่น ของเพื่อนสมาชิก จ.เชียงใหม่

ขอบคุณภาพจาก : ท่าน E28QC ครับ
[/size]






[size=20pt][size=25pt]สายอากาศโฟลเด็ดไดโพล 2 และ 4 สแต๊ก ย่าน 150 -160MHz[/size]

"รับ - ส่ง แรง แบนด์วิดกว้าง SWR ลงสวยๆครับ อัดกำลังส่งได้เต็มที่ ลองส่ง 120 วัตต์ เข็มกระดิกนิดเดียว"

Credit : คุณวิวิทย์ จ.พะเยา[/size]








[size=25pt]*สถานีของลูกค้า จาก จ.อุดรธานี ครับ* 
สายอากาศไดกิ 4 สแต๊ค ย่าน สมัครเล่น[/size]

[size=20pt]ขอบคุณภาพจาก คุณชัยศรี จ.อุดรธานี ครับ[/size]








[size=25pt]ความเห็นของลูกค้า...[/size]

[size=20pt]"1.ปราจีนบุรี รับผมได้ 5-9 เกือบฟลู 
2. เพชรบุรีรับผมได้ 3-3 
3.ทางปทุมรับได้ 5-5 

เสาสูงจากพื้น 3-4 เมตรเองครับ ยังไม่สมบรูณ์  เสาหันไปทางชลบุรีครับ นี่ถ้าสูงอีกหน่อย กระจายทั่วพื้นที่ครับ รับ-ส่งด้วย แฮนด์ดี้ Yaesu FH-912 สรุปแล้วได้ผลดีเยี่ยมครับ"

Credit : คุณสยาม จ.สมุทรปราการ[/size]




[size=30pt]ชมรูปเพิ่มเติมได้ที่ [/size]
*http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0260977&type=3*

[hr]
[hr]

[size=30pt]*[size=35pt]ขาจับสายอากาศไดโพล /รอบตัว เวอร์ชั่นใหม่ [/size]
มาแล้วครับ สวยงาม และ แข็งแรง ทนทาน !!!
*[/size]


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07

[size=20pt]*ขาจับสายอากาศไดโพล เวอร์ชั่นใหม่ มาแล้วครับ 
แข็งแรง ทนทาน สวยงาม กว่าเดิม ใช้จับเสารอบตัวก็ได้ครับ*
ใช้เหล็กแป๊ปประปา และน๊อต อย่างดี หมดปัญหาเรื่องสนิม 
นำไปจับกับเสาได้หลายขนาดตั้งแต่ 6หุน - 2นิ้ว ปรับได้ครับ 
(ความยาว 50 เซนติเมตร)[/size]
[size=18pt]*จำหน่ายตัวละ 300 บาท [size=21pt] ถ้าซื้อ2ตัวขึ้นไป ลดพิเศษเหลือ ตัวละ 250 บาทเท่านั้น![/size]*[/size]
[size=14pt]ค่าจัดส่ง 100 บาท ทั่วประเทศ [/size]
[size=18pt]สอบถามโทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK เจ้าเก่า[/size]


[size=30pt]สำหรับท่านใดต้องการชมรูปภาพทั้งหมด เชิญชมได้ที่... [/size]
*http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0260977&type=3*
ขอบคุณเพื่อนๆ ทุกท่านที่ให้ความสนใจครับ
สำหรับท่านใดต้องการสอบถามกับ HS5ZBK โดยตรง 
โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK ยินดีรับใช้ทุกท่านครับ[/size]



By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16
[size=20pt]*สำหรับเพื่อนสมาชิกที่ใช้ Facebook สามารถเข้าชมรายละเอียดสินค้าได้ที่...*
*http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*
HS5ZBK ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่าน ทุกสถานีครับ[/size]

[hr]
[hr]

[size=30pt]ห่วงโฟลเด็ดไดโพล รอประกอบครับ...
[/size]








[hr]
[hr]

[size=30pt]สายเฟสชิ่งไลน์ หล่อเรซิ่น กันน้ำอย่างดี ทุกจุด 
ปลอดภัยจากสภาพ ฝน ฟ้า อากาศ 100%[/size]


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07

[size=30pt]ใช้สายนำสัญญาณ ยี่ห้อ TSL เกรด A อย่างดี[/size]


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07

[hr]
[hr]

[size=28pt]::วิธีการสั่งซื้อและจัดส่งสินค้า:: [/size]

[size=20pt]ให้ท่านโอนเงินพร้อมค่าจัดส่ง เข้ามาที่...
บัญชี ธนาคารไทยพาณิชย์ เลขที่บัญชี 891-206390-6 
ชื่อบัญชี นายทวีพล รักเกียรติธำรง บัญชี ออมทรัพย์ สาขา มหาวิทยาลัยพะเยา

เมื่อได้รับเงินแล้วทางเราจะผลิตสายอากาศและจัดส่งให้ท่านทางไปรษณีย์(พร้อมแจ้งเลขพัสดุ)
ใช้เวลาให้การผลิต 1-3 วัน ตามขนาดของสายอากาศ
สินค้าชิ้นใหญ่   จัดส่งแบบ Logis post ค่าส่งพร้อมแพ๊ค 250 ทั่วประเทศ
ถ้าสินค้าชิ้นเล็ก จัดส่งแบบ EMS ค่าส่งพร้อมแพ๊ค 150 -200 บาท

[size=23pt]*สนใจติดต่อสอบถามหรือสั่งสายอากาศได้ที่ โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK*[/size][/size]

[hr]
[hr]


[size=20pt]*รูปภาพ ระหว่างการติดตั้งสายอากาศ ให้เพื่อนสมาชิกครับ 
โฟลเด็ดไดโพล 4 สแต๊ค  และ 2สแต๊ค แบบใส่ปลอก* [/size]


























































[hr]
[hr]
[hr]

*[color=blue][size=18pt]เพื่อนสมาชิก เอาสายอากาศ HS5ZBK ไปใช้ และถ่ายรูปมาให้ดูครับ[/size]*
[color=navy][size=15pt]เป็นสายอากาศโฟลเด็ดไดโพล 4 สแต๊ค ใส่ปลอก ที่ความสูง 10 เมตร 
ทดสอบสัญญานจาก อ.เมือง จ.พะเยา ไปถึง อ.แม่จัน จ.เชียงราย ด้วยช่องตรง *ระยะทาง ประมาณ 150 กิโลเมตร* 
ส่งได้ ระดับ 5  ชัดเจนแจ่มใสครับ....
และเปิดรีพีทเตอร์ ดอยตุง ได้ QRK5 ชัดเจน ด้วยกำลังส่ง QRP  5 วัตต์ครับ *ระยะทางประมาณ 170 กิโลเมตร*[/size]



[size=17pt]*สถานีเพื่อนสมาชิก จ.พะเยา*[/size] 
[size=15pt]สายอากาศโฟลเด็ดไดโพล 4 สแต๊ค ย่านสมัครเล่น ที่ความสูง 15 เมตร ส่งสัญญานไปถึง... 
[b]จ.พิษณุโลก ได้ระดับ 4  [ระยะทางประมาณ 300 กว่า Km.]
จ.อุตรดิตถ์  ได้ระดับ 5  [ระยะทางประมาณ 200 กว่า Km.]
จ.ตาก,สุโขทัย,แพร่,ลำปาง,ลำพูน,เชียงใหม่,เชียงราย ได้ทุกจังหวัดครับ...


[hr]
[hr]
[hr]

[size=25pt]*อลูมิเนียม สดๆ ใหม่ๆ จากโรงงาน มาอีกแล้วครับ* [/size]
[size=19pt]บรรทุกมาโดย รถยนต์อเนกประสงค์ ของ HS5ZBK  ขนได้ทุกอย่างครับ...[/size]

[size=18pt]อลูมิเนียมเกรด A อย่างหนา แข็งแรงทนทาน พร้อมแปรรูปเป็นสายอากาศแรงๆ ส่งให้ท่านถึงบ้านครับ [/size]












[b]
[size=25pt]ยกตัวอย่างมาให้ดูคร่าวๆนะครับ
สอบถามรายละเอียด ทางโทรศัพท์ 085-7311340 HS5ZBK ได้เลยนะครับ [/size]

----------


## HS5ZBK

*ขั้วมาใหม่ครับ หัว N'type ท้าย So239
สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ โทร.085-7311340
มีขั้วคอนเน็คเตอร์ทุกแบบทุกขนาดครับ*







RG-58C/U


RG-8A/U


RG-11A/U


5D-FB


8D-FB


10D-FB


12D-FB

----------


## hs5fiw

ช่วยขายครับพี่

----------


## HS5ZBK

> ช่วยขายครับพี่


ขอบคุณมากครับ

----------


## HS5ZBK

*ขายขั้วคอนเน็คเตอร์ l สำหรับระบบสื่อสาร ฯลฯ
ท่านใดกำลังมองหาขั้วแบบต่างๆ สอบถามได้ครับ
ยังมีอีกเยอะครับ บางตัวก็ยังไม่ได้เอารูปลงครับ
โทร.085-7311340 (ก๊อต) สั่งตัวเดียวก็ส่งครับ
*

----------


## HS5ZBK

*[size=30pt]สายนำสัญญาณ TSL 10D-FB สดๆ ใหม่ๆ ครับพี่น้อง
ยี่ห้อนี้ HS5ZBK ผู้ผลิตสายอากาศ การันตีคุณภาพ
สนใจสอบถาม โทร.085-7311340 [/size]*

----------


## HS5ZBK

*[size=20pt]ขายขั้วคอนเน็คเตอร์ l สำหรับระบบสื่อสาร ฯลฯ
ท่านใดกำลังมองหาขั้วแบบต่างๆ สอบถามได้ครับ
ยังมีอีกเยอะครับ บางตัวก็ยังไม่ได้เอารูปลงครับ
โทร.085-7311340 (ก๊อต) สั่งตัวเดียวก็ส่งครับ
[/size]*

----------


## HS5ZBK

[size=35pt][color=red]*[size=30pt]X-Clamp เวอร์ชั่นใหม่ หนาใหญ่ขึ้น ชุบกัลวาไนท์[/size]* 
สำหรับท่านที่ ต้องการติดตั้งสายอากาศกับ แป๊ปประปา [/size]
[size=30pt]ติดตั้งง่าย แข็งแรง ทนทาน *ชุบกัลวาไนท์กันสนิมอย่างดี*
(ใช้ได้กับแป๊ปหลายขนาด ปรับได้ความต้องการ) 
[size=20pt]เอ๊กซ์แคล้มป์ เวอร์ชั่นใหม่ ราคาตัวละ 225 บาทเท่านั้น[/size]
สนใจสอบถาม โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK เจ้าเก่า[/size]


[size=30pt]*เวอร์ชั่นใหม่*    [/size] 



[/size]



[hr]
[hr]

[size=30pt]เวอร์ชั่นเดิม   [/size] 











[size=20pt]ติดตั้งง่าย แข็งแรง ทนทาน 
(ใช้ได้กับแป๊ปหลายขนาด ปรับได้ตามความต้องการ) [/size]
[size=20pt]เอ๊กซ์แคล้มป์ (X-Clamp) *ราคาตัวละ 180 บาทเท่านั้น*
สนใจสอบถาม โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK เจ้าเก่า[/size]

[hr]
[hr]
[hr]


[size=30pt]*เพลทยึดสายอากาศยากิ ยี่ห้อ Silver*  
สวย แข็งแรง ทนทาน ใช้ติดตั้งสายอากาศยากิได้ทุกขนาด 
มีให้เลือก 2 แบบ เล็ก,ใหญ่[/size]



[size=20pt]เพลทยึดยากิเล็ก (เหมาะสำหรับยากิ 3 - 7 อี)  ตัวละ 280 บาท[/size]

[hr]
[hr]



[size=25pt]เพลทยึดยากิใหญ่(เหมาะสำหรับยากิ 7 อี ขึ้นไป) ตัวละ 320 บาท[/size]


[hr]
[hr]
[hr]


[size=30pt]*[size=35pt]ขาจับสายอากาศไดโพล /รอบตัว [/size]
 สวยงาม แข็งแรง ทนทาน !!!
*[/size]





By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07



By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07



By hs5zbk at 2012-01-07


[size=20pt]*ขาจับสายอากาศไดโพล เวอร์ชั่นใหม่ 
แข็งแรง ทนทาน สวยงาม กว่าเดิม ใช้จับเสารอบตัวก็ได้*
ใช้เหล็กแป๊ปประปา และน๊อต อย่างดี หมดปัญหาเรื่องสนิม 
นำไปจับกับเสาได้หลายขนาดตั้งแต่ 4หุน - 3นิ้ว ปรับได้ตามความต้องการ
(ความยาว 50 เซนติเมตร)[/size]
[size=18pt]*จำหน่ายตัวละ 300 บาท [size=21pt] ถ้าซื้อ2ตัวขึ้นไป ลดพิเศษเหลือ ตัวละ 250 บาทเท่านั้น![/size]*[/size]
[size=14pt]ค่าจัดส่ง 100 บาท ทั่วประเทศ [/size]
[size=18pt]สอบถามโทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK เจ้าเก่า[/size]






[size=30pt]สำหรับท่านใดต้องการชมรูปภาพทั้งหมด เชิญชมได้ที่... [/size]
*http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0260977&type=3*
ขอบคุณเพื่อนๆ ทุกท่านที่ให้ความสนใจครับ
สำหรับท่านใดต้องการสอบถามกับ HS5ZBK โดยตรง 
โทร.085-7311340 HS5ZBK ยินดีรับใช้ทุกท่านครับ[/size]

[font=ms sans serif]

By hs5zbk at 2011-12-16
[size=20pt]*สำหรับเพื่อนสมาชิกที่ใช้ Facebook สามารถเข้าชมรายละเอียดสินค้าได้ที่...*
*http://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*
HS5ZBK ยินดีให้บริการทุกท่าน ทุกสถานีครับ[/size]


[size=20pt]ร*รายชื่อลูกค้า..*.[/size]
[size=18pt]
1.คุณวรกุล    อ.ทับสะแก  จ.ประจวบคีรีขันธ์     ขาจับ  2 ตัว
2.คุณบุญเพ็ง  อ.เมือง      จ.ขอนแก่น           ขาจับ  4 ตัว
3.คุณปัญญา  อ.หัวหิน     จ.ประจวบคีรีขันธื     ขาจับ  2 ตัว
4.คุณธนาชัย  อ.บางพลี  จ.สมุทรปราการ        ขาจับ  2 ตัว
5.คุณอุทัยวัฒ  อ.เมือง    จ.ชลบุรี               ขาจับ  2 ตัว
6.พ.ต.ท.เรืองเดช อ.เมือง จ.ระนอง              ขาจับ 6 ตัว (ส่งแล้วพร้อมสายอากาศ)
7.ณพล เขตจอมทอง  กทม.                      ขาจับ 2 ตัว (จัดส่งแล้ว)
8.คุณธนเสฏฐ์   อ.ตะพานหิน จ.พิจิตร           ขาจับ 2 ตัว EI783623172TH
9.คุณสาวิดิศย์    อ.เมือง จ.ตราด               ขาจับ 4 ตัว  EI783623155TH
10.ส.ท.สุปิยะ ดอนเมือง  กทม                  ขาจับ 1 ตัว  EI783623169TH
11.คุณนฤดล อ.โคกสำโรง จ.ลพบุรี             ขาจับ 8 ตัว  EI783623291TH
12.คุณจักรี อ.ปากเกร็ด จ.นนทบุรี               ขาจับ 2 ตัว  EI783623209TH
13.คุณญาณาธิป อ.เมือง จ.นครพนม           ขาจับ 6 ตัว  RF152860113TH
14.คุณสราวุฒิ เขตบางรัก กทม.                 ขาจับ 2 ตัว  RF152860127TH
15.เพื่อนสมาชิก จ.นครสวรรค์                   ขาจับ 4 ตัว (HS5ZBKส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน)
16.คุณสมพร จ.นครสวรรค์                      ขาจับ 4 ตัว (HS5ZBKส่งถึงหน้าบ้าน)
17.คุณธนัฐ อ.ดอยสะเก็ด จ.เชียงใหม่          ขาจับ 2 ตัว (ส่งแล้ว)
18.ร้านรัตภูมิอาไหล่ จ.สงขลา                  ขาจับ 2 ตัว EI783638027TH
19.คุณอมรพัฒน์ จ.สงขลา                      ขาจับ 2ตัว  EI783639994TH
20.คุณรตธน เขตมีนบุรี กทม.                   ขาจับ 1 ตัว RF839599882TH
21.คุณอนันตชัย คลองจั่น กทม.                ขาจับ 1 ตัว EI783697728TH
22.คุณจักกฤตย์ กทม.                           X-Clamp 4 ตัว LA007530569TH
23.คุณวสันต์ สมุทรปราการ                       ขาจับ 2ตัว (สั่งทำยาว 70 CM) EI783676161TH 
24.คุณจำนงค์ อ.โชคชัย จ.นครราชสีมา       X-Clamp 8 ตัว LA007530665TH
25.คุณธนาชัย อ.บางพลี จ.สมุทรปราการ           ขาจับ 4 ตัว (ส่งแล้ว)
26.คุณณรงค์ อ.บางเสาธง จ.สมุทรปราการ    X-Clamp 4 ตัว PB004710102TH
27.คุณนพดล อ.เมือง จ.เชียงใหม่             X-Clamp 4 ตัว PB004710093TH
28.เพื่อนสมาชิก จ.มุกดาหาร                   X-Clamp 10 ตัว (ส่งทางนิ่มซี่เส็ง)
29.คุณพงศกร จ.นครราชสีมาก                 X-Clamp 2 ตัว EI644662534TH
30.คุณกานต์ อ.เมือง จ.สงขลา                X-Clamp 2 ตัว EI794124915TH
31.คุณสุริยัน อ.เมือง จ.ภูเก็ต                   ขาจับ 3 ตัว EI794124941TH
32.คุณชัยชาญ อ.เมือง จ.แพร่                 X-Clamp 2 ตัว EI794124924TH
33.คุณสมบัติ อ.ปากเกร็ด จ.นนทบุรี           ขาจับ 2 ตัว EI781610882TH 
34.คุณภิรมย์ อ.ถลาง จ.ภูเก็ต                  X-Clamp 2 ตัว EI781610865TH
35.คุณธีรศานต์ อ.คีรีรัฐนิคม จ.สุราษฏร์ธานี   X-Clamp 4 ตัว + ขาจับ 2 ตัว PB004704858TH
36.ร้านรัตภูมิอาไหล่  อ.รัตภูมิ จ.สงขลา       ขาจับ 4 ตัว  EF548224156TH
37.คุณณัฐพันธ์ สจล. ลาดกระบัง กทม.        ขาจับ 10 ตัว LA007531405TH
38.คุณกันตินันท์ กทม.                          ขาจับ 2ตัว   EF548239650TH

----------


## HS5ZBK

*[size=30pt]
สายนำสัญญาณ TSL เข้ามาใหม่ หลายเบอร์เลยครับ
สนใจสอบถามได้ โทร.085-7311340
(แบ่งขาย ตัดตามสั่ง)[/size]*

----------


## HS5ZBK

*[size=25pt]ขั้วมาใหม่ครับ หัว N'type ท้าย So239
สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ โทร.085-7311340
มีขั้วคอนเน็คเตอร์ทุกแบบทุกขนาดครับ[/size]*






[size=25pt]ขั้ว PL-259 สำหรับสาย 12D-FB / Heliax 1/2"
มีจำหน่ายครับ ขั้วเกรด A คุณภาพสูง ราคาประหยัด
 สนใจสอบถาม โทร.085-7311340 ก๊อต
*www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*[/size]





*[size=20pt]ขายขั้วคอนเน็คเตอร์ l สำหรับระบบสื่อสาร ฯลฯ
ท่านใดกำลังมองหาขั้วแบบต่างๆ สอบถามได้ครับ
ยังมีอีกเยอะครับ บางตัวก็ยังไม่ได้เอารูปลงครับ
โทร.085-7311340 (ก๊อต) สั่งตัวเดียวก็ส่งครับ
[/size]*

----------


## HS5ZBK

[size=30pt]*HS5ZBK ทดสายอากาศ
ไดกิ 4 สแต๊ค ย่าน 144.350MHz*
เตรียมส่งให้ลูกค้า เพื่อนสมาชิกลองเข้าไปชมกันได้ครับ
*https://www.facebook.com/HS5ZBK.ANT*
[/size]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xycsHQKjq6Q

----------

